

Vladimir Arnold Dies at 72; Pioneering Mathematician - mechanician
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/11/science/11arnold.html?hpw

======
ukdm
Everyone has their own approach to problem solving:

"Like his thesis adviser Dr. Kolmogorov, Dr. Arnold had an unusual approach
when he got stuck on a problem. Writing in the Russian online newspaper
Gazeta.ru, his former students Askold Khovanskii and Yuli Ilyashenko recalled
that Dr. Arnold would ski for 25 miles or more, wearing nothing more than swim
trunks."

------
aarghh
I knew him only through his books, but both 'Ordinary Differential Equations'
and 'Mathematical Methods of Classical Mechanics' were highly influential -
the use of geometric methods was a breath of fresh air at the time I read
them.

